# EMERGENCY



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

you no the bags u put in your aqua clear filters well i was taking one out and it broke open and fell into my tank
both the black and white pebbles got it....i took out as much as a could and did a water change and too them out of the filter...and i just got 2 new leaf fish, could this be leathal should i put them in the feeder tank till this gets sorted out ?

reply quick please!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Wrong Forum


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm thinking that the filter media wouldn't do anything harmful to your fish. If it gets consumed, maybe. I wouldn't worry that much about it. If you think about it like this, that was already gonna be in your water in the first place.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

thats what i was thinking... and i know this is the wrong form i needed response fast


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

They should be ok. Dont stress them anymore by moving them. Leaf fish are very fragile.


----------

